# Arctic Shield Boot Covers, Not Happy



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

So I spent the $40 for these boot covers because my feet always get really cold on stand. I took everyones advice and put them on as soon as i got in my stand. It was about 25 degrees out and no wind that morning. i wear 800 gram thinsulate boots and heavier socks when i hunt and the covers went over them. after about a half and hour my feet were freezing.:angry: about an hour after that my feet were so cold they hurt. 

I have the arctic shield h7 bibs and parka and i love them. i will swear by them anytime, but i was really diasappointed with this purchase. i dont know what i did wrong, that they didnt work. just my little review.


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

I used them this weekend too. I feel like they aren't anything special. They help, but not much. I do feel like if I toss in some hand warmers they stay wayyyy warmer.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

I recently picked up a pair of Cabela's "Predator Extreme Pac Boots" and love them so far. I was out the other morning and it was 23o out. I was wearing 2 pairs of socks and my feet never once even came close to being cold. I'm happy that someone finally made a decent, warm boot.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20574&id=0020833


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I tried them and ended up taking them back and exchanged them for Boot Blankets.They are alot bulkier but way warmer.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

wow that is odd...I bought a pair 4 or 5 yrs ago...i probably have spent 1000 or more over the yrs on boots,socks..etc...now when its cold...below 25...i wear a pair of (mostly) wool socks and 600 gram thinsulate boots with the arctic shield over em...my feet have never gotten cold since...actually funny when you get to your stand and your boots are wet and 2 hrs later they are dry from the boot covers...i wonder if they changed what is in them.


----------



## dcs (Oct 31, 2008)

In addition to the Arctic Shield I take two of the foot warmers. One on top of my boot, one on the bottom (outside of boot). Although they are sticky I use rubber band to hold them. This system works great for me. You probably shouldn't have to do this but it works.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Make sure your boots are big enough so that with your socks on you can still curl your toes under. You need lots of room and they will stay warm. If they are the least bit snug it is all over and they will get cold. The AS boot cover only work by keeping the heat in. That means you need heat to begin with and where does that heat come from??. . . . . blood. Boots that end up being even just a tiny bit snug greatly reduce the blood flow and your feet will get cold. I have a pair of 1600 gram thinsulate boots and often where just a thin pair of socks even down into the upper 20's and they stay fairly warm because they have lots of room and do not restrict any blood flow to my feet.


----------



## stiffwindpsr (Dec 22, 2004)

When I bought the arctic shield blankets it cured my cold feet problem. I do like some others and put a handwarmer in the toe of each and I have no problems w/cold feet. Those other boot blankets are just HUGE and BULKY. I'm in loc-on stands and I can't wear those michelin man blankets.


----------



## vtbow (Aug 24, 2006)

sounds to me like your feet are sweating alot and getting wet, then when you settle down they get cold. I would not be wearing heavy socks with 800 gram boots. maybe you should try lighter socks when walking to your stand then putting on the heavier ones when you get there. just an idea, 
vtbow


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I bought a new pair of boots this year 2000 gram and I also bought the Arctic Shield boot blankets thinking you can never have too warm of feet.

Here are the boots and I love them, very comfortable and super warm. All I wore was a good pair of 85% merlino wool socks no liner socks just the one pair of good wools. It was down in the upper 20s and low 30s in the morning and I never had cold feet and I sat all day.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...tion-sentry-boots-by-guide-gear.aspx?a=552716


One morning for the heck of it I put the Arctic Sheild Boot Covers on to see how they would work, I expected my feet to get warmer and they did nothing at all. I took them back the next day, not impressed at all. If I have to add a hand warmer what good are they, not preforming up to what they advertise.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I just got a pair and tried them on Saturday. My feet ALWAYS get cold and not even 1200 grams of insulation helps me. I had on a pair that were 800 grams and some light socks and the covers kept my feet the same temp the whole morning. It was around 30 degree's. I think if I put some handwarmers in with them my feet would never get cold.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

*cabelas extreme pacs*



JakeInMa said:


> I recently picked up a pair of Cabela's "Predator Extreme Pac Boots" and love them so far. I was out the other morning and it was 23o out. I was wearing 2 pairs of socks and my feet never once even came close to being cold. I'm happy that someone finally made a decent, warm boot.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20574&id=0020833


Couldn`t agree more bought a pair of these last year used them in late season pa.archery season late dec-early jan here in central pa. single digit temps my feet never got cold and thats a first for me there a bit big but veryyy warm if you have problems with cold feet they are your fix .:thumbs_up


----------



## PEHunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the AS boot covers plus the bibs and coat. I have found that the trick to these is trying to find the best combination of clothes to were under them and learning how to regulate you body temperature. If you read through the recommendations on the AS website they say to wear lighter boot when you use them. The covers work off of your own body heat and the thicker your boots the less heat that can get to the covers. I also had cold feet all the time, and the best advise that I got when I asked the same question that you did was to "make sure your boots aren't to tight". I now wear uninsulated Danners with midweight wool socks. I also make it a point not to lace my boots tight. In fact, unless it gets in the 20's I don't even put the covers on because I am able to keep my core temperature up with the bibs and jacket that my feet stay warmer. 

Sorry for the rambling, the short answer is; read the suggestions on AS website, keep your feet dry (don't sweet), keep good blood flow in your feet and make sure your boots are big enough that you can move your feet around some.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

I have never tried this, but I know people that when it is really cold, they take the boots off at the stand and just use thick socks and the arctic shields. I usually use the AS and a hand warmer.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

crazy? i also have some of the AS boot blankets. and all i wear is hiking shoes, and a regular pair of silver liner socks. but i also put a small handwarmer in each. before these ive had a horrible time keeping my feet warm!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

roobarb said:


> So I spent the $40 for these boot covers because my feet always get really cold on stand. I took everyones advice and put them on as soon as i got in my stand. It was about 25 degrees out and no wind that morning. i wear 800 gram thinsulate boots and heavier socks when i hunt and the covers went over them. after about a half and hour my feet were freezing.:angry: about an hour after that my feet were so cold they hurt.
> 
> I have the arctic shield h7 bibs and parka and i love them. i will swear by them anytime, but i was really diasappointed with this purchase. i dont know what i did wrong, that they didnt work. just my little review.



I've tried to tell people(not you) this over....and over....and over. AS boot covers are a terrible waste of $$.

Icebreaker boot blankets are what you need. Guarantee you. I have them and have hunted with them for 4 seasons now. When it hits 30 degrees and under they are on my feet!! And at the $30 that they are on sale for right now, SMOKIN deal!!!!!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0006712810623a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Product_liberal&QueryText=boot+blanket&sort=all&Go.y=0&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Used the AS boot covers all last year and never had an issue with cold feet (with temps as low as 9 degrees). The thing is that I put a small handwarmer in each one. I will be doing it again this year when it gets colder.


----------



## GPtimes2 (Jan 27, 2006)

> It was about 25 degrees out and no wind that morning. i wear 800 gram thinsulate boots and heavier socks when i hunt and the covers went over them. after about a half and hour my feet were freezing. about an hour after that my feet were so cold they hurt.


There is a coralation between how much heat you generate, how cold it is outside, and how much insulation you have to keep the cold out. As everyone says, proper fitting boots and dry feet make a big difference for most people. But some people (me included), just don't generate enough heat when sitting in the stand, that 25 degrees is to cold. Heat packs in my boots worked for about an hour or so. Not long enough to keep me on stand. I believe that they would work better in the boot blankets without the boots, but never actualy tried it. I found that the thunderbolt electric socks took care of my problem (with heat to spare). I've wrote about these befor, so if you've seen my post, you may think I'am spaming or something. It's just I think they are the best solution, that I have to share.:smile:


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

to the original poster, you are using too much insulation inside the boot cover. If you wear a lighter boot and one pair of socks you will be better off. Sounds silly, but believe me it works. If you put a hot hands packet in each one even better!


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Guys Over insulate, then they fill the voids in their boots with socks...

a Good Pair of Wool 88% or more and at Most 400 gram thinsulate boots with Proper Room inside will keep your feet warmer than a 1200 with no room and 2 pairs of socks.


The key is to keep em Dry allow room for heat to build up, I have the artic sheilds and wear 200 gram boots in a wide EE size and rarely in 30 degree weather use the artic blankets.... if it get in the 20s and lower the artic shields with a hand warmer on top will keep me in stand from dark to dark.

I tried the 800s the 1000 grams and Dad Kept telling me Boy your feet are sweating and that why... He wear unisulated Danners in the coldest of temps and rarely does his feet get cold. He wont buy a blanket he said when i sit that long i need to head to the house and get lunch and Coffee. :teeth:


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

ive been told about the sweaty feet from my dad also, and i believe you guys when you tell me too. i bought my boots a size too big to accomodate thiscker socks and breathing room. i do however, tie my boots as tight as i can get them because they feel loose when i walk. so maybe i should stop doing that. but i have tried wearing lighter boots with no insulation and some under armor socks that wick moisture and that was worse for me than my insulated boots. what i havent tried yet is that combination with the arctic shield covers so that will be next. my dad wears uninsulated rubber sh*t-kickers all winter and never gets cold feet, drives me crazy. thanks for the input guys!:thumbs_up i wont get out for a morning hunt until thursday, so maybe ill come back and tell you how i did.:smile:


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Guys that own these or other pac boots. How is your walk to the stand in these boots?

I think my problem is the sweat I generate walking to the stand! I never wear socks on my drive out to my land. Flip flops only. That keeps my feet and socks dry. Then obviously I get dressed and start walking. Short of getting to stand and sitting down to take my boots and socks off to put on another pair of dry socks, not sure there's much else I can do. My boots are the right size for room and I've spents hundreds on diff sock combos. Still without the icebreaker boot blankets, there's no way I can sit on stand without cold feet. And that's with 200gr, 400gr and 1,000gr boots. It doesn't matter.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

bbloom96 said:


> I have never tried this, but I know people that when it is really cold, they take the boots off at the stand and just use thick socks and the arctic shields. I usually use the AS and a hand warmer.


i tried this last year. wore a thin pair of boots to stand, then took them off, put feet in the bootys with a had warmer and couldnt of been happier.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Edit: posted in wrong window....didn't mean to bump an old one. sorry lol


----------

